# Hey MiLo!



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 4, 2010)

Garnet posted some Christmas parade pix of your boy tonight on FB and I realized I haven't seen a single picture of him on the forum since you got him. What gives??




He's GORGEOUS and I'm dying to see him in cart! Share already!

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 5, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Garnet posted some Christmas parade pix of your boy tonight on FB and I realized I haven't seen a single picture of him on the forum since you got him. What gives??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I posted the photos of Polk in the Cayuga Parade on FB



and I also posted them on the picture forum here!

He came to me as a horse in training at 2 years old and I got him started. Once he became mine I had the luxury of slowing down and taking a step back with his training so that now as a 3 year old coming 4 he is really developing. He is coming along VERY nicely! He is bold and brave, very sensible and athletic - very much like Willie but put together a little better and, dare I say it without hurting Willie's feelings, has the potential to be even better than Willie (who I will always love no matter what). Polk did the parade, his very first excursion off the farm, without a hitch! Wearing his saddle bells and listening to the band playing, meeting all sorts of things he has never seen before such as people dressed as a Moose and alpacas - he looked and yet never hesitated or put a foot wrong. The only thing he reacted to at all was the zippy little golf cart the parade officials were using that came whizzing past us from behind which sent Julia's bay mare you can see behind me spinning! But all he did was throw his head up. I could tell he was a bit edgy as he worked his bit somewhat which he hasn't done in a long time but he was wonderful! He had no problem keeping ahead of the full size horses at a walk and was very patient when the parade would slow for the turns.

I am planning on taking him to a couple carriage events this coming season if the timing works with my AMHR and MHCO shows.

I am only too happy to share my boy - at least in photo format


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 5, 2010)

OH MY he is gorgeous!

He looks so similar in color and build to one of my boys. The photos are awesome and he looks so nicely turned out for the parade!

I did a double take, he sure does look like my boy, wow. thanks for sharing.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool! How's the cart coming that you were redoing for him?

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 5, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Cool! How's the cart coming that you were redoing for him?
> 
> Myrna


It is now a lovely midnight blue with cream pinstriping. I am going to forego the russet harness and use my black one so no worries about natural wood panels.



My sister made me a really nice dark blue apron to wear with it and the upholstery will be midnight blue, black and cream plaid once it is finished. I think it will look awesome with him! Just have to find the right jacket and hat and I do LOVE shopping for a hat!





Here are a couple Kim took of him today. Garnet and I bundled up, warmed up in the front and then went for a short trip down the road. They had called for a high of -1 C. and it was but the wind chill made it considerably colder than that! Too nice a day not to go for a drive though - there aren't that many of them left before winter.











and Garnet with Fleur who was thrilled to be out driving again!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait for photos! (I realize it may be a while with winter and everything....






)

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 6, 2010)

I am hoping it will be ready for spring! My husband had a heart attack a couple weeks ago and is not working for at least a few more months so the upholstery has been put on the back burner till I can afford it.



I have the material already but that is the least of the cost of it - I want it to be buttontuck with a fall and I can't do that myself. I do have my other carts that I can show him in if it isn't ready but I sure would like to have it for him. I will for sure post photos of it once it is finished though!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, Lori! I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. Thank God he's alright.





Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Leia. If I had left him alone and let him go to sleep like he wanted me to he probably wouldn't be but it has been a real wakeup call for him and me too!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 6, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Oh, Lori! I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. Thank God he's alright.


Me, too.

If you lived closer, I could help with the upholstery. But I don't do "real" tufted upholstery. I sew it.

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 6, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Me, too.
> 
> If you lived closer, I could help with the upholstery. But I don't do "real" tufted upholstery. I sew it.
> 
> Myrna


Okay, I am a sewer! Can you explain to me how you do it? I don't mind if it isn't really truly tucked as long as it has the look. Have you made falls? Do you know what they put inside them to weight them?


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure! But give me a couple of days. I don't have time right now. But on my website, there is a photo of my Phaeton Cart seat. Unfortunately, it's under the plastic cover to show how I cover it, but I can expand on that later. I also have photos of seats in process.

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 7, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Sure! But give me a couple of days. I don't have time right now. But on my website, there is a photo of my Phaeton Cart seat. Unfortunately, it's under the plastic cover to show how I cover it, but I can expand on that later. I also have photos of seats in process.
> 
> Myrna


Awesome! That is the look I want! I have all winter to work on it so no rush. You have my email



Thanks Myrna!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 7, 2010)

The falls I've seen on the Pacific Smart Cart are just a stiff material with (I believe) a small metal bar or similarly weighed item sewn into a channel on the bottom much like the fabric SMV signs. I bet you could use flax seed or something similar as they do in cruppers or beanbags! The only problem is the mice would probably have a hay-day with it.





Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 7, 2010)

The reason they use flax seed in cruppers is the oil from the seed leeches into the leather keeping it soft and supple, an effect that I think would be disastrous for my material!



Not only would the mice be intrigued but I would end up with an ugly stain. I was sort of thinking along the lines of lead curtain weights?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 8, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> The reason they use flax seed in cruppers is the oil from the seed leeches into the leather keeping it soft and supple, an effect that I think would be disastrous for my material!
> 
> 
> 
> Not only would the mice be intrigued but I would end up with an ugly stain. I was sort of thinking along the lines of lead curtain weights?


Sounds good!



They use seeds of some kind in those microwavable neck wraps, don't they? Can't remember what they fill them with but that's fabric and it doesn't ruin that.



Same thing with bean bags. Anything weighty would work, really. I was just thinking something soft and heavy like that would be less likely to bruise if you accidentally banged your shin or head on it while messing around with the cart.

Leia


----------

